# temp gauge?



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

hey guys i new here and just been looking around just wanted to say great site alot of good info.

I was wondering what u guys/gals think bout putting the temp gauge in. do you need it on the brute or is it just for looks?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its needed because of how easy it is to overheat a brute.
You need to keep an eye on it and protect that v-twin.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thats what i was thinkin gonna looking it more hopfully i can do it kinda easy


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's the how to if you haven't found it yet: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1413

It's very nice to be able to keep an eye on the coolant temp. If you follow the how to, when you get done it looks factory.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I like mine . best thing i ever did , goes right along with the fan switch.might as well put that in while ur at it . I have a white face guage with a chrome exterior. I think it looks good on my blue brute


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The temp gauge is worth it!! Do it, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thats the best mod i have done b/c i have one of those tempermental fans that works when it wants to


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

brandon just installed a nice easy gauge, i like it. gotta have your radiator racked though.

maybe he'll post a pic.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep here it is sry for the bad pic quality


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Gonna have to do this one. Where can I get that gauge and what parts did you use? Looks nice by the way.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

that looked simple . I LIKE IT:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that is the best mod i have done. i had problems with overheating and now i can keep it under control.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

meangreen360 said:


> Gonna have to do this one. Where can I get that gauge and what parts did you use? Looks nice by the way.


You can get a Temp gauge at any Parts store (ie, Advance, Auto Zone, etc.) for about $15.00 to $20.00 depending on what you choose. As previously stated, the temp gauge is with out a doubt, one of the best preventive maintenice mods that I have done. You will need a 3/4" T, 2 - 3/4" threaded male nipples and a couple of hose clamps.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i got radiotor up but i like brandons way it is


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep mine has no wires to get in the way or mess up and is very very clean looking once i get my other goodies on and polish her up i will take good quality pics


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

meangreen360 said:


> Gonna have to do this one. Where can I get that gauge and what parts did you use? Looks nice by the way.


its a single gauge with no parts. its has a liquid filled dial to fight vibration.
it has 3/4" od that fits our 3/4" ID radiator hose.

Just cut the hose and put it inline with 2 hole clamps.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

i think the temp gauge is right up there with snorkels...racked rad....and 31's!!! lol


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> its a single gauge with no parts. its has a liquid filled dial to fight vibration.
> it has 3/4" od that fits our 3/4" ID radiator hose.
> 
> Just cut the hose and put it inline with 2 hole clamps.


Sweet! Going to pick one of them babies up.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

where do u get one auto part store?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's mine. This is a HL gauge, but you can do the same thing with an auto parts store gauge.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I got my gauge from Advanced auto and the parts from ACE hardware. think total cost me $40. That included the little bit of anti freeze and beer that was expended


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

to me piece of mind is worth a lot more then the 30-40$ i've got invested in the temp gauge


----------

